# Camera Review—Canon G1 X



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Three part blog series I did this week on Canon's G1 X, pictures included (samples below):

http://rdougwicker.com/2012/05/07/canon-g1-x-review-part-1/










http://rdougwicker.com/2012/05/09/canon-g1-x-review-part-2/










http://rdougwicker.com/2012/05/11/canon-g1-x-review-part-3/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm missing the review, did you forget to add a link?

I was intrigued by the G1X, and had planned to buy it to have a smaller high-performance alternative when I didn't want to take my big Canon along.  I ended up getting a NEX-7 instead, but it would still be appealing to have something smaller in one piece.  Hope you are enjoying your new camera!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I put them in the original post, but they didn't show up. Here you go:

G1 X Review Part 1

G1 X Review Part 2

G1 X Review Part 3


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I remembered this post, and thought of you when I saw that Canon has a successor to the G1X out. The new model has done away with the optical viewfinder, and has a better lens on it.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/0528662139/canon-powershot-g1-x-mark-ii-a-quick-summary

I still use my NEX camera, but for most of my overseas travel, I went even smaller and bought a Sony RX100 mk II. Love the fact that I can keep it in my jeans pocket, though I suspect it won't keep up with your Canon in dim light.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this to my attention.  I'm definitely going to have to take a look at it.


----------

